# How to backport Java 7 features to Android



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I made a small git repository and tutorial on how to backport most of the features of Java 7 to Android and get them working on Android 2.2+. Tutorial is located here: https://github.com/yareally/Java7-on-Android


----------

